# Forgeworld HH Weekender Newsflash teases Mortarion sculpt



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Also, a painted Cerastus Knight Lancer, Krios Venator.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am very intreaged. Mortarion and Dorn are what I am looking forward to most


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Where my Night Haunter at? 

Mortarion loooking good though, from what I can tell.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

I like the venator, but it does look like a steam gun with a bit of necron stuck on the back.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Liking what I see so far!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn.....cannot wait. I'll paint him just for show, or use him for a conversion. Think big.....like Commissar Mortarion big.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Mort! Mort! Mort! :yahoo:


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Mort! Mort! Mort!


I just got movement in my pants area.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i really like the knight lancer, thats gonna be a hard to resist.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I like the head and the lance it'self but the shield does really do it for me sadly.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

whittsy said:


> I just got movement in my pants area.


You're welcome :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Definitely one of the best yet.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Definitely one of the best yet.


Dammit you beat me with it!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeap that's the best one yet I think. Fucking awesome, give that sculptor a large cookie.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

im not to sure about it looks a bit meh but then again the pictures don't do the primarchs justices, ive been looking forward to adding this miniature to the rest my heresy characters im collecting and hope its a lot nices in the flesh with better pics.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Mortarian looks shit IMO. Vulkan looks the bollocks though and I will finally be buying a HH model from FW


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ill leave this here


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

:biggrin: Better resolution:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Vulkan, will have to wait and see the full model and painted up, but just looks like a Salamanders Captain there. 

Mort though, disappointing. Silence just looks retarded, especially the handles for it, and Mort himself just doesn't look weird, and not as....I dunno, implacable? As he is described as. Where's the rebreather? What's with another Ferrus like giant backpack?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I may as well throw these here too. Some good looking stuff on the way by the looks of it. I particularly like the Imperial Army troopers and the knight with the megabolters and chain fist. I am also getting a serious horn for starting an AdMech army.


















*Mortarion*

























*AdMech*









































*Knights*

















*Imperial Army*

























*Salamanders*









*Cover Art*


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Gal Vorbak!!!!!!!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I found some painted up-pics:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Vulcan is the first primarch I'm not impressed with. He looks like something a third party might come up with rather than FW.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Vulcan is the first primarch I'm not impressed with. He looks like something a third party might come up with rather than FW.


Have to agree with K.F here, the model looks a bit clunky, I think the hammer shaft looks to short and he should have had the fire arm Manus made for him, the knight with mega bolters I like, but then I generally like mega bolters, but the overall model, especially the head is sweet


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The website states that it is the best model they have seen : unanimously. And that includes painters who have Fellblades, Sicarans, Horus, Angron, and Ashen Circle.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

I do think the paint job is kind of botching the model. Here are some unpainted pics:


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

I know Salamanders are immune to fire etc, but those fingers are mighty close to the flamers, at least if he has poor circulation it will keep them warm!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I think it turned out fine actually, and then I'm not a fan of the Salamanders anywhere pretty much!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I really like the Mort sculpt, only wished he had more of a re-breather covering the lower part of his face. The Vulkan sculpt looks too bulky for me, whilst the hammer looks too small. It does look a bit like a 3rd party attempt at a Primarch. I'm not really a fan of the Salamanders anyhow.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I like Vulkan a lot but that pose is more than a little awkward to me. Why is he thrusting his left hand out at such a weird angle? I can appreciate a flair for being cinematic, but I'm having a hard time getting past it. 

Angron still #1. Horus #2. The rest are meh.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

His pose reminds me a lot of Fulgrim's pose. Except Fulgrim is a graceful swordsman, whereas Vulkan is a brute with a hammer. I think a post more like Ferrus's would have suited him. I mean the detail is really great, I think, but the post is a bit off...


----------

